
Bang Bros Bought a Porn Doxing Forum and Set Fire to It - coloneltcb
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/9keb4d/bang-bros-bought-pornwikileaks-doxing-forum-and-set-fire-to-it
======
devoply
Glad to see it gone. Now if we can have more disclosure in the porn industry
so starlets know what they are getting in to and that most girls that enter
this industry quickly leave... and that lots of performers in this industry
make most of their money doing sex work... Maybe then we would not get the
sort of lawsuits that these 22 girls suing GDP are suing for.

Regardless of what people think about the industry it's a difficult and
exploitative industry with a very short lived career path for most who choose
it and a lifelong stigma that goes with participating... which often gets
girls doing this by first asking them to do a naked photo-shoot which is then
used as a opportunity to upsell the girls porn shoot... In the case of GDP it
was with an all paid ticket to a different town -- and that might sound
exciting at first if you don't know what you are getting in to.

------
NikkiA
PWL was a pretty vile site, glad to see it gone, even if the scumbag behind it
can probably just start again and probably lost none of the data.

~~~
Giorgi
and why exactly is he/she a scumbag?

------
kevingadd
Kind of grotesque to think that in practice a doxing forum like that is a way
to make some cash. Probably not hard to set up that forum or expensive to
operate it, but in the end the operators cashed out because someone was
willing to spend money to make it go away.

There are other far worse forums out there that run for-profit and seem to
show no sign of stopping, unfortunately. Some of them have an actual real-
world death count (and that's the point).

Don't really know how you solve it. Censorship isn't the answer (even if it
were, how do you get it universally applied in countries that might host these
services), and there aren't shared morals here to apply either. The legal
system? Maybe, but it moves so slowly...

~~~
wmf
Copyright trolls manage to find people's identities fast and cheap enough;
maybe I'm crazy but it should be possible to use the courts for good without
spending massive money.

~~~
wallace_f
You should. This is equality we need, but noone is talking about. Everyone
deserves the right to have their civil rights defended.

------
jmpman
And I see that waybackmachine has purged it too.

~~~
dewey
You only have to update the robots.txt of a website to purge the history on
the way back machine. They apply it to the history too, which is sometimes a
bit sad.

~~~
paggle
That’s interesting in the case of a domain transfer. If I sell a domain I am
de facto selling the rights to its history.

~~~
Gibbon1
Probably. I wonder if Bang Bros used the threat of copyright enforcement to
get what they wanted.

------
hdlothia
good on them

------
crb002
Not understanding the GDP lawsuit. Who does adult film then gets _upset_ at
success? Seems like a back handed way to get to collect royalties. Good
business for PH to pay top performers a reasonable share of ad revenue
directly independent from their production company.

~~~
rblatz
In the case of GDP I saw a post on reddit the girl was flown out under false
pretenses. Then pressured into doing the shoot, otherwise she was told she
would have to reimburse the producers for the flights and hotel. She was also
told this wasn’t going to be released and was for a private collection. Pretty
slimy if true, and it sounds like 22 other girls have a similar story.

